
Ask HN: Recommend a yoga exercise book for a scientific person - MrDresden
tl;dr: Can HN recommend a good self learning yoga exercise book that doesn&#x27;t go too far into claims about curing cancer, toxin removal and energy flows?<p>backstory:
Working as a software developer I sit, or stay stationary, too much during each day. I walk 10km each day to work, alternate between standing (still stationary) and sitting, use a ergonomic keyboard, do resistance training a few times a week, and on top of all this take 42+°C hot baths couple of times a week but still I experience soreness in my back and limbs most days.
After trying yoga a few years back for the first time, and having a rather bad first experience with it (too much talk about energy flow, not enough stretching etc) and giving up on it, I just recently gave it another go and have been doing yoga for a month now.<p>And I am a completely new man! No more aches, tired shoulders and neck pain. The problem is though my current yoga teacher still wants to lapse into talking about the mental side, and often the very much sudo science, of yoga. 
And this is really difficult for me to sit through, even though the classes are really packed with exercises and the teacher takes good care in teaching the correct posture and performance.<p>So I want to start slowly zone out my classes, and replace them with doing these exercises my self at home. And for that I need a book, that I can reference for posture and movement purposes.<p>Any one have suggestions?
======
papaf
Light on Yoga is a good no-nonsense reference:

[https://www.amazon.com/Light-Yoga-Classic-Worlds-
Foremost/dp...](https://www.amazon.com/Light-Yoga-Classic-Worlds-
Foremost/dp/8172235011/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1480119735&sr=1-3&keywords=light+on+yoga)

------
davelnewton
I'd _strongly_ recommend a video rather than a book.

I have maybe a dozen or two yoga books and not a single one of them talks
about curing cancer, removing toxins, or energy flows--doesn't seem that hard
to find one. Browse and find one that suits _you_ , not me.

